# Your favorite CAO cigar?



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Whats your favorite CAO stick?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Chango!!!


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

Brazillia...by far


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Bought a CAO sampler and i liked the Brazilia the most.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

LX2


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Brazilia Gol! followed by the Black (Storm) if I want an uncomplicated smoke that lasts an hour or so.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

I like the mx2 I had wrapper issues with the brazillia and will never buy one again.. Ymmv


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

johnb said:


> I like the mx2 I had wrapper issues with the brazillia and will never buy one again.. Ymmv


Rh control is your friend if you have wrapper issues.


----------



## crazystix (Oct 13, 2011)

La Traviata Maduro


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Brazilia and America


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

crazystix said:


> La Traviata Maduro


^^^ This. I like the brazilia and the MX2 too.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Had the Brazilia a few weeks back... very good cigar. Not familiar with the other lines though.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

X2 lines, crillolo, and America


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Braz ( Gol) and Italia ....

Like Warren said, Lower RH is your friend and they are known
for some paper thin wrappers.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

nova69400 said:


> Brazillia...by far


quoted for emphasis


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

The only CAO I've had was a MX2... To be honest it wasn't anything to brag about... Average at best... After my experience with the MX2 I haven't been compelled to try any other CAOs...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

La Traviata Maduro, also liked the Anniversary Maduro.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Brazillia Gol!!!!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

When I smoke CAO's it is almost always the La Traviata divino in either wrapper


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Italia and America


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

In no particular order: Brazilia, Italia, MX2, Anniversaire maduro, OSA Sol, La Traviata Maduro


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

smokin_dad said:


> Brazillia Gol!!!!


+1

Awesome smoke.


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

Toss up between the Mx2 and the Lx2. I have also heard very good things about the brazilia, but haven't had a chance to try that one yet.


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I've had the Brazilia Gol! and it was terrific....each of the 2 dozen or so I've had. Extremely consistent from one to the next. 
The CAO VR 'mural' was a pretty good quick smoke. I've had a few of those. 
And finally the 'Black', which I was also impressed with. I don't remember exactly, but 'Mosaic' seems right. 
The biggest thing i noticed with all of them was the construction seemed to be great. No issues at all while smoking them. Just good flavor :biggrin:


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

Italia and LX2.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

1) Brazilia 2) La Traviata 3) OSA Sol ... in that order.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I would have to say, MX2, Brazilia, and La Traviata. No real order, just depending on mood/food choices. I don't smoke many C.A.O., but they are always decent smokes. I just purchased a few CAO Escaparate Costa Rica's to try. They were having a special buy 2 get 1 free. Currently resting in my humidor, should be ready to try in another month or 2.


----------



## xeromz (Nov 3, 2010)

I love CAO in general! So many good sticks to choose from! Anniversary, anniv maduro, brazil, italia, america, lx2, mx2, la trav, gold. Those ones I have tried and I would say are all winners!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> 1) Brazilia 2) La Traviata 3) OSA Sol ... in that order.


Did you just read my mind? Mind = Blown


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Tman said:


> Did you just read my mind? Mind = Blown


Surprised I'm not seeing the OSA Sol listed more - it's a great smoke, very unique.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

La Traviata
Italia Positano

Tried the Brazilia and was not overy impressed.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Brazilia, Italia and Criollo.


----------



## xixon (Mar 31, 2012)

I was recently given an Italia Gondola...larger ring gauge (6.5 x 54) than I normally smoke.....has anyone tried this cigar?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

La traviata maduro is the runner up. So far, the Soprano has been the award winner.


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

I personally like in no order; Criollo, Lx2, and the Extreme


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> La traviata maduro is the runner up. So far, the Soprano has been the award winner.


I too really enjoyed the Saprano, to bad it was so expensive


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

The first quality cigar I smoked was a CAO Brazilia (in the harder to find-Samba vitola), it was love at first touch. That'd be my favorite CAO if I had to pick one, but I also really enjoy the America (partly because it just looks so great), the OSA Sol definitely has a unique taste, and the Cameroon anniversary is one of the best Cameroons I've smoked. Also, the CAO "615", a blend that was created specifically for a local smoke shop here in Nashville (Uptown), is a pretty good cigar.

The Soprano, in the "associate" vitola, is a fun cigar. The band and wrapper are excellent, and the flavors were good, but nothing to write home about. Only downfall to the Soprano lineup is their outrageous price tag. If they were 6-9 dollars a piece instead of 10-14, they would have sold much better.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll echo most of the people above and say the Brazilia. But, this needs to be qualified with a confession that I haven't smoke too many CAO's. I've got more resting (different sticks) than I've tried but so far the Brazilia is my favorite by far. I've got two Americas that I'm saving to smoke with my buddy when he gats back for Afghanistan :mrgreen:.


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

Brazilia so far has been my favorite.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 8, 2012)

I love the CAO America


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

I haven't smoked all of CAO but I like CAO Brazilia and Box pressed of CAO MX2 so far.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

I have not heard anyone mention the Cameroon line from CAO....is it not good? I like the Brazilias for sure but have been wanting to try a good Cameroon wrapper.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Laserjock said:


> I have not heard anyone mention the Cameroon line from CAO....is it not good? I like the Brazilias for sure but have been wanting to try a good Cameroon wrapper.


Not top quality cameroon, but not bad either, and the construction is fine. I love cameroons, and the CAO's aren't bad IMO. I do prefer the Cx2 though.

As to the rest, I just picked up my first Osa to try out. In related news, my B&M has the c/a/o cigars for the last stick standing contest:
http://lss.caocigars.com/age-gate/

Nice bit of marketing, there.


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

cameroon is kinda so-so...Try an Oliva G if you want a better cameroon in my opinion...

Since others are listing, and I only said "brazilia by far" I will list in order of top 3 for me...

Brazilia Gol!, Brazilia Corcovado, Brazilia Amazon... Hope this helps...

In all fairness the Traviata, is another good one. Sapranos is good too, but a little pricey for what it is in my opinion


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

The La Traviata series is excellent. No matter the price, it is a really fine stick. When you consider the price, it is a box buy. The Sopranos is also excellent but is a little pricier.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like the Brazilia is a hit.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Aquinas said:


> Looks like the Brazilia is a hit.


For the purpose of balance, I truthfully don't care for the Brazilia.


----------



## fishfarmer (Aug 7, 2011)

La Traviata Maduro for Me


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

fishfarmer said:


> La Traviata Maduro for Me


I second that...


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

When I first began puffin on cigars 7-8 years ago, I started with a CAO Gold, thinking that a Mild cigar was the right taste for me, I didn't like it very much.. I then tried my first darker shade cigar which was a Brazilia, I enjoyed it and never looked back to Connecticut wrappers ever since.

From the Brazilia, I instantly jumped up to the DCM/Opus/Fuente's... I guess you can say that it was my gateway cigar. =)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's the thing with CAO. It's a lot like Perdomo. They don't make a lot of bad sticks. They're consistently decent, but rarely worth mentioning.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Haven't tried maany. But I really like the Brazilia, so that's where my vote goes.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Kindanutz said:


> The only CAO I've had was a MX2... To be honest it wasn't anything to brag about... Average at best... After my experience with the MX2 I haven't been compelled to try any other CAOs...


I've had 2 of them (robustos) and wasn't impressed...



Laserjock said:


> I have not heard anyone mention the Cameroon line from CAO....is it not good? I like the Brazilias for sure but have been wanting to try a good Cameroon wrapper.


Had a couple and I thought they were decent but nothing exciting.

My preferances from this brand are the Brazillia and America (both in consul format) and the Criollo. The Brazillia and America I've tried in other formats and although I generally like smaller RG than the consuls, in these lines the flavours aren't as good as the Consuls. YMMV


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've only had the CAO Italia. So it wins by default.


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Gold. Have bought more boxes of that than almost any other. Always cleans my palette when things start tasting funky. 

Black, then Criollo. Nice and spicy.

Candela. Got a couple of these on a group buy through Thompson's a few years ago. I have one left that I'm waiting to burn for a special occasion.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

The MX2 is ok, not great but ok. I have a Brazilia sitting that I want to smoke one of these days, but I have heard good things about the LX2 as well.


----------



## rizzjustrizz (Jun 19, 2011)

Brasilia GOL and the CX2... one Complex the other Creamy.. YUMMM!!


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

CAO La Traviata Maduro


----------



## Leaf-Manic (Apr 11, 2012)

I only have a year of puffing under my belt.. Have never tried any CAO’s.. I always seem to skip over them.. I think the next order will include Brazilia, La Traviata, and Soprano thanks to this thread!


----------



## Luvmyrz (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a few left to try, so far still the Maduro...although the America I'm smoking right now just got really really good in the second half, I wasn't very impressed at first though.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Vision


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

CAO is by far my favorite "wallet friendly" smoke, i havent had a CAO that i didnt like. If i had to choose top 3 they would be as follows in no particular order, SOL, America and the Soprano with the Brazilia and the Gold Maduro rounding out the top 5. Oh man i forgot about the La traviata!!!


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Never tried one but Finks is having a CAO event next thursday so I'll stop by.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I really enjoy a well rested MX2 with a Belgian ale.


----------



## usnsantos (Apr 17, 2012)

Brazilia Gol! and the Tony Soprano!


----------



## snidercrs (Jul 8, 2013)

I am fond of the CAO America, second only to the Italia


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I like the La Traviata Maduros quite a lot. It's been several years since I've had them, but I did enjoy the MX2 as well.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I've only tried the CAO cherry bomb, moontrance and caramello joe, where moontrance was my favorite. I won a pair of hurricanes from CAO, which I am looking forward to enjoying!


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

For me, I'd have to say its a close race between the Italia and the Brazilia.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Soprano. Got a 10er and Bughatti lighter for $60. Should have done it more times. Sigh.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Like a lot of others, I also like the la Traviata line quite a bit. They are better than a lot of the lines, and they were supposed to be more low end. The Brazila and the Italia are always good and I enjoyed the MX2.


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

So far the Gold Maduro, and Soprano. I don't see much mention of the Soprano but i find it a decent stick. Just bought a sampler so I might have to update this when I try them.


----------



## fiatster (Jan 8, 2013)

CAO Black Frontier


----------



## Jerseyking (Jul 2, 2013)

You all have to try the CAO Hurricane it is an amazing cigar with a great profile. CAO MX2/CX2 also amazing sticks. Im trying to locate some CAO Left anyone know where i can grab one !!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Mx2


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

Italia


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

*Gold Maduro, Brazilia*


----------



## RobKei (Apr 22, 2013)

Vision Prana. Originally over priced, but at $6.25 a stick, very enjoyable.

And the Sensibox is kind of eye catching (if it works).


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

CAO America. Had one on 4 July to be patriotic 
First time I had one, and it was darn good! I dig the Italia as well. I'll have one of those on Columbus Day


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

MX2, especially the box press shape


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've only had some of the flavored ones (Eileen's Dram and Earth Nectar are good, Bella Vanilla was meh). I'm eyeing that CAO Dream Team sampler on Cbid right now, but it's only listed for about $3 less than what CI has it for everyday.


----------



## joegalvanized (Jun 2, 2013)

La Traviata. Not as full as I like, but nice flavor.


----------



## Jerseyking (Jul 2, 2013)

You can say that again about the sensibox. buoght 2 and both crapped out on me. but it still looks cool.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> I've only had some of the flavored ones (Eileen's Dram and Earth Nectar are good, Bella Vanilla was meh). I'm eyeing that CAO Dream Team sampler on Cbid right now, but it's only listed for about $3 less than what CI has it for everyday.


It's worth it at the CI price. IMO

As for the Sensibox... I really enjoy CAO cigars and I think they generally cost out fairly for their experience (except the Sopranos which I feel are a little overpriced), but I think sometimes their boxes are over-the-top. I believe a number of their cigars would stand out for their quality even if they were sold in ziploc bags- so the packaging investment is somewhat annoying to me.


----------



## We.Are.138 (Jul 10, 2013)

I had the Cx2 last night. It was great until the nub....


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I love the CAO Black Ltd. in the Bengal Size. Smoke them to the nub every time!


----------



## SmokinJeweler85 (May 18, 2013)

I've always liked the LX2. Brazilia, as others have said, is pretty good. It also seems to be the most quality-consistent stick out of their collection. I've had a few burn/construction issues with the LX2, but all of the Brazilia's I've had have been solid.


----------



## RobKei (Apr 22, 2013)

Jerseyking said:


> buoght 2 and both crapped out on me. but it still looks cool.


It's funny. I bought two Epiphany size boxes and neither worked. I bought four Prana size and they all worked.

Go figure.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

America, LX2, MX2, La Traviata but if you can keep your hands off of a box of Brazilias for several years they are the best of all.


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

La Travita is my favourite followed by the Brazillia!


----------



## Foothills (Dec 23, 2012)

The first CAO I tried was a smaller stick that tasted like it was infused with something - PYUCK! Almost didn't try any more because of that - but then had a couple Brasilias and they were good. I'll have to try some of the others mentioned here.


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

I haven't had any luck with a single CAO yet. They seem well constructed but taste so..bland? What is their flagship?


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

*Gold Maduro, Brazilia, L'Anniversarie, YUMMY !! YUMMY !!*


----------



## dj13 (Jul 16, 2013)

4th of July i smoked the Potomac America, i didn't find it very complex but it was pretty good, I've heard good things about Brasilia


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

The Braz GOL is the best!! I do have a CAO Concert that I have resting that I am waiting to try!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking (Jul 5, 2013)

These posts are inspiring me to purchase 2 CAO Dream Team Samplers from CI. The only CAO I tried was the LX2 and I really enjoyed it. Hopefully looking to purchase it next week. I found the LX2 to be very tasty and the construction of the cigar was superb.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like the LX2 and the Maduro...........


----------



## joegalvanized (Jun 2, 2013)

La Traviata Maduro - no doubt.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone remember the CAO eXtreme? That was my fave, followed by the Cameroon...The La Traviatas I've had have been very good as well.


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Engineer99 said:


> Anyone remember the CAO eXtreme?


Ummmm....yes. That was a GREAT smoke. Bought a box two years ago for my wife, and she finished it in less than a year.


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

for the price i like the OSA SOL


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I've tried many different CAO branded sticks when I had first started smoking and didn't like any of them. Reading these reviews makes me think that I might want to re-visit them since I've grown more appreciative of a stronger / more complex flavor palate.

One CAO that I love though... Soprano edition. What an amazingly delicious smoke!


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

I liked the CAO america I had this 4th of July. I'm trying a petite CAO Italia next, I hope it's just as good if not better.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Brazilia Italia and America are all great. The VR is terrible so beware


----------



## Gladiator4 (Jul 20, 2013)

I really enjoyed the CAO concert series, going to get a few more soon


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

CAO Flathead V554.


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

CAO Concert after two-three years.... brings out a new dimension of sweetness. I didn't age them myself but was gifted one, and I was impressed.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

CAO Flathead Gearbox - although it's FAT, tastes good, nice aromas...
CAO Brasil - the one I love.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

CAO Soprano ! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rmalvarz13 (Sep 19, 2019)

I love the America and the Brazil. Both top notch cigars. The American is always a good conversation starter as well


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

Love the Colombia.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

The Brazilia followed by the Italia.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll smoke the mx2 or brazilia.. if it's free. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> I'll smoke the mx2 or brazilia.. if it's free.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I had the mx2, and it was really blah...could have just been the one I had.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

jmt8706 said:


> I had the mx2, and it was really blah...could have just been the one I had.


It wasn't just the one you had.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> It wasn't just the one you had.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Well, that makes me feel better, they really got hyped up by people.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

jmt8706 said:


> Well, that makes me feel better, they really got hyped up by people.


Have you tried the Camacho TM. That's a good smoke if you're lookin for a little oomph.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I gotta add the warped corto

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Have you tried the Camacho TM. That's a good smoke if you're lookin for a little oomph.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk





UBC03 said:


> I gotta add the warped corto
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I'm kinda re-doing my cigars this year, and those two were on my list when I get around to them.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

jmt8706 said:


> I'm kinda re-doing my cigars this year, and those two were on my list when I get around to them.


LFD DL is another stomach turner for noobs. But the warped is top of my list. When I take a break from Cubans, I want something that's gonna kick me in the teeth. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Amazon Basin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

CAO is probably my favorite “big brand” 

Flathead 660 is hands down incredible, I’m looking to try a fewmore from the series Apehanger , Sparkplug, piston.
The Brazilia and MX2 have always been a good consistent smoke. 

But just got some Amazon Basins and REALLY looking fo


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

The rabid reindeer....would like to see the holiday horde come back


----------



## PuffnDraw (Nov 12, 2018)

I like the Brazilia’s very much!


----------



## Chaz76 (May 23, 2021)

#1 OSA Sol and #2 Session #3 Pilon


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

1. Amazon basin
2. Brazilia
Still need to try the flatheads which are one I just never seem to buy. I have a few of the Holiday editions I’ve never gotten around to smoking (feel bad smoking a Christmas cigar out of season lol) and want to try the rest of the world editions.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

The Flathead 660 Carb is one of my favorites.
Just yesterday I was a local smoke shop
That had a box of 770s way up high On the top shelf. Never having seen one before.....I actually laughed out loud at the size of this monster and naturally HAD to purchase it.

so I estimate a 2-3 hour smoke session with it, but absolutely looking forward to lighting it up!

padron 3000 alone. Padron next to 660, Padron next to 770. Then 660 and 770


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

Actually lit up a 660 while burning some grass clippings and limbs that fell after a recent storm.

Good times. Good times.


----------

